# Our new companion cocker spaniel



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, we looked at him today and we fell in love with this outgoing and confident wee boy. Six weeks old, we canhave him in two weeks. Helpimg to mend the hearts our lovely Milo broke in January. First time trying to upload a pic, hope it works.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What a cutie. But that's enough about me!> Have you thought of a name for him yet?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

It's funny how Cocker pups always look suicidal.. Our Cocker is now 5 months and completely mental.. Welcome to the peeing and crapping on the floor, My son has just got an Alsation pup along with their 3 year old Rottie... He is going on holiday with the family next month to Spain Taking Sandra, I have just been informed I am going back home to Wakefield to our house to look after them while they are away... 

Hmm!. funny how nobody tells me "Anything" but assume everything.

But pleased you are back on the metaphorical horse again..

ray.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Lovely pics,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It will be the longest two weeks ever I am sure!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovely, get yourself a clothes peg for the ears at feeding time, just clip the hair not the flesh, try it on the dog too > >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is beautiful

What will you call him??

The vet says now Shadow is officially overweight

He weighs 49 Kils

A miracle really for a dog who has had 1/2 his intestines fall out and removed

And who they thought couldn't make 

I think it's basically lack of exercise, usually we take him away 4 months a year and he runs with the bike, and walks 2/3 times a day

Comes home a bit on the skinny side

With Alberts cancer treatment, operations etc

We haven't managed it

Then again we haven't managed a lot of things

So the hound from hell has to take his chances

Same as we do

His coat gleams his eyes shine and I must admit I like my men with a bit of cuddle on them
Still Ill try to cut him back

A bit less brown rice, veg and chicken, all home cooked 

Although I need to make sure he is getting the protein minerals etc he needs

Can't rely on processed dog food with his digestive system
Aldra


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Got a long list of names, crossing them out, adding them, crossing them out. No rush, we'll see what suits his character when he's here. Got to think about shouting it in the park, like that dog that run after the deer - Beaumont? Berkley?

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He has a look of Dougal 

But may grow to be something else

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Fenton!

Congratulations, he looks lovely. Spaniels are just fantastic dogs. I have 3 springers.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

He's just lovely! Enjoy!

A fitting name will come to you I'm sure.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Dougal

I can see him now

Magic roundabout 
**** off Dougal said Zebbeede

And he did

All over Florence 

Ruined that innocent childhood programme

Loved it, sat each day shovelling food into my babies mouth whilst he watched wide eyed 

Dougal, Zeb and Florence

No that pup is definately a Dougal

Aldra (wink)


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

He is gorgeous! We used to have blue roan cockers as children and they were lovely, made great pets and went everywhere with us.


Have a lot of fun!


Debbie


----------

